# Help finding headset size!



## Spiggle (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey again mtbr forums,

Wellp, you guys helped me find some information about my bottom bracket, and after looking on the google machine and wikipedia I have found another problem that blocks me from completing my bike.

I have a MATTS TFS 800 V frame and I'm attempting to build my own bicycle out here in Iraq. I don't really know what size/type of threadless headset to use. I've looked up what comes stock on the bike from the manufacturer (FSA BB410), however I can't seen to find any info on that particular headset. Or where to get one.

Any of you guys dealt with this frame, or know what works with it? I know its 1 1/8" since that is the stock for steerer tube size.

I'll upload some pics of the work in progress once I figure out how to get 'em on here with the slow connection speed.


----------



## Timon (May 11, 2008)

> I know its 1 1/8" since that is the stock for steerer tube size.


then any 1 1/8" headset will work. pretty much standard now.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

I agree w/nomit. It does look like you need a standard, 1 1/8" headset. FWIW, I've been liking the Cane Creek S-3 model. They can be had from Jenson (jensonusa.com) for $35. The S-3 is a good middle-ground choice that's not overly-spendy.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

S 3 is a great headset, use one my self. Ebay has been having good deals on them. The ebay ones are however missing the spacers and it comes with a different headset cap but that is minor details. You can save 10 dollars or so just by sacrificing those bits.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Dremer03 said:


> The ebay ones are however missing the spacers


That's a good thing. Those Cane Creek spacers suck.


----------



## Spiggle (Mar 14, 2010)

So, I ended up purchasing a 1 1/8" S3. It in no way shape or form fits my headtube correctly.

Do certain frames need proprietary headsets?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Some differences , need pics to help .


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

Spiggle said:


> So, I ended up purchasing a 1 1/8" S3. It in no way shape or form fits my headtube correctly.
> 
> Do certain frames need proprietary headsets?


I just googled your bike and didnt get anything to say this for sure, but from the pics I found, I would say you need a Zero stack headset. Was the 1/18'' headset you got to small for your headtube?


----------



## Spiggle (Mar 14, 2010)

Zero stack? Never heard of it. The merida site says that it the stock frames comes with a BB 410 made by FSA. I haven't been able to find one for sale, though.

The 1 1/8" I got was far too small.


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

A zero stack or semi integrated head set is a 1 1/8'' head set that sits inside the head tube instead of on top of it. Its still a 1 1/8'' headset but alittle bigger. looking at the picture of your bike and knowing that a standard 1 1/8'' headset is to small leads me to be 99.9% sure that is what you need.

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/18...adsets/Cane-Creek-ZS-3-Zero-Stack-Headset.htm

That is a good example of a zero stack. there are many more options if you are looking for a certain brand. just do a google search with keywords "zero stack" or " Semi integrated headset"


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Spiggle, I'll buy the S-3 from you. It's the least I can do, since I helped point you in the wrong direction.


----------

